# NBA Finals--Game 1: Heat @ Mavs



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*<center >









NBA Finals

Game 1












Series Tied 0-0


Starting Lineups:


vs.


Heat Bench:
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Derek Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron*


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Im pumped! cant wait for tip-off. I think both teams will start off with alot of energy. There has been alot of anticipation. Winning a game in dallas is key.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Diop looks like he's ready to pound on Shaq -- but someone's gotta tell him, Shaq only looks friendly in pictures.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dampier and Diop are just meat to throw at shaq, nothing more, they dont concern me. their most effective play will be to hack-a-shaq and collect 12 fouls for their team


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

my eyes light up thinking about Wade being guarded by Harris or Terry.....

if the Dirk vs. Udon is a bad matchup, what the hell is that? not to mention Shaq vs Diop


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Every matchup in the starting lineup is a miss match


----------



## cbder2008 (Jun 7, 2006)

oh it will be exciting to everyone


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Avery better just take Devin Harris out of the starting lineup....

I think if things stay the same, he'll match up with Dwyane, not Terry as we have it above. 

Adrian Griffin sounds like ESPNs choice to guard Wade if a lineup change happens, and personally, that doesn't scare me at all.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hell yeah! I'm pumped up for this one! I'll make the prediction that Heat win 105-101.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I can't believe today is finally here. I'll be excited up til' around 7 pm. Then my nervous energy will kick in. I expect an offensive shoot out in just about every game.

I don't think these Mavs fans are aware of the dominance we have in the paint.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Heated said:


> I can't believe today is finally here. I'll be excited up til' around 7 pm. Then my nervous energy will kick in. I expect an offensive shoot out in just about every game.
> 
> *I don't think these Mavs fans are aware of the dominance we have in the paint.*


many of them are very cocky right now. let them, it will only hurt more if their team happens to lose


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> many of them are very cocky right now. let them, it will only hurt more if their team happens to lose


Yeah I know. I just get the feeling that they think we're one-dimensional in the paint (Shaq) but in reality we got 4 or 5 guys that can score in the paint, rather easily against weaker defensive teams. Wade, Walker, Williams, GP are all very capable of driving to rim for easy scores. Not to mention, Zo can also provide some offense here and there.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Heated said:


> Yeah I know. I just get the feeling that they think we're one-dimensional in the paint (Shaq) but in reality we got 4 or 5 guys that can score in the paint, rather easily against weaker defensive teams. Wade, Walker, Williams, GP are all very capable of driving to rim for easy scores. Not to mention, Zo can also provide some offense here and there.


I think Dallas fans are very aware of the inside game of Heat. I don't think cocky is quite a correct word to describe the sentiment. I think confidence is a better choice of word.

To be exact, confidence in Avery Johnson to make the right adjustments. Avery has pulled out wins against Memphis, San Antonio, and Phoenix (3 very different offensive and defensive teams), and the players didn't do it. It was 100% A.J. seeing the match-up and reacting to the match-up's.

:cheers:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Im going to the road rally at the arena tonight...its the first one im going to, and its the heats biggest game in franchise history, so I hope its a good veiwing experience.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I cant wait for this game to kick off. This series might just depend on the coaching.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

You can have confidence in Avery, I think he is a superb coach. Avery is going to be one of the greatest and one of the reasons he will be is Riley is about to give him a private lesson in coaching


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Jwill>Harris
Udon< Dirk
Shaq>>>>>>>>Diop
Walker>/= Howard
Wade>>>>Terry

Riles>Avery

I feel confidente about this series. The Mavs will be feeding off of Dirk most of the time, and if he shows up cold for even one game and the Heat show up on fire, it won't even be close (and vise versa with Wade or Shaq.) These two teams seem to rezemble one another. Both have stars they can build around, both of their role players have really stept up, two great coaches and both were not even supposed to make it to the finals (according to the "experts.")


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

On one hand. You have Shaquille O' neal's special statistic:

"All Shaquille O'neal led teams are 25-0 in playoff series when they win the first game." -Wikipedia

But then again,

"Game 1 Dallas losses resulted in two playoff series wins against a first and second seed."

I'm kinda nervous because this is probably the most EVEN series to date.


----------



## thenetsfan (Sep 3, 2005)

I am a nets fan :biggrin: but i look forward to seeing this game tonight i want the Heat to win the series just because i am a Wade fan I also looks forward to the Damiper Shaq matchup last time i checked shaq does not like Damiper!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

thenetsfan said:


> I am a nets fan :biggrin: but i look forward to seeing this game tonight i want the Heat to win the series just because i am a Wade fan I also looks forward to the Damiper Shaq matchup last time i checked shaq does not like Damiper!


 Yes finally some love from New Jersey. We appreciate the support 'thenetsfan.'


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Yes finally some love from New Jersey. We appreciate the support 'thenetsfan.'


That's a nice surprise. I thought the entire state of New Jersey wanted us to lose.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

I dont know what to think going into this one. My mind says dallas in 4 or 5. Ive been rooting against dallas on the chance that we'd make it to the finals and now that we are facing them...I just dont think its a good matchup. That said, with guys like wade, shaq and riley on your side there is always a chance for some magic to happen. hopefully they will prove me wrong...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

thenetsfan said:


> I am a nets fan :biggrin: but i look forward to seeing this game tonight i want the Heat to win the series just because i am a Wade fan I also looks forward to the Damiper Shaq matchup last time i checked shaq does not like Damiper!


i like ure avatar..


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> my eyes light up thinking about Wade being guarded by Harris or Terry.....
> 
> if the Dirk vs. Udon is a bad matchup, what the hell is that? not to mention Shaq vs Diop


Tru that. :cheers:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I think our matchups with Wade and Shaq are just as bad as the mismatch Dirk creates...

but, what does Dallas do if Dirk struggles? We have 2 1st options on our team. Dallas has........Dirk, and a bunch of secondary options. 

I'm ready to see this go down.....the more I think about things, the more I like it


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It's time..........

GO HEAT!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Griffin starting, not Harris

as expected


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

:cheers: :clap: :clap: :clap: :twave: :rbanana: :gbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :jump: :woot: :rock: 

what can i say? i'm excited...

let's go!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

watch Posey on the sideline.....how does that not get you hyped? He's so pumped up every game i love it


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Can't guard Wade List

Griffin.........CHECK
Harris.........
Terry.........
Daniels........
Howard........


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

haha good call SD

Points in paint = :clap: 

Is Udonis playin on Dirk? hows he doin contesting shots wise?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

williams and wade scoring at ease early on in this one... good to see wade came out firing in the 1st.
Shaq with 4 assists? yeah big man!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

BG44 said:


> Is Udonis playin on Dirk? hows he doin contesting shots wise?


well dirks 1 of 5 from the field :clap:


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

Walker for 333333333333333333! nice end to the qtr.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

wow awesome first quarter from the heat.

That should keep the guys pumped for the next 3!


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Woooohoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Everyone around me is a Mavs fan and people have been getting so mad at me because I keep saying, "Heat in 5."

Theres no way Dallas wins more than 1 game. Theyre starting DIOP on SHAQUILLE O'NEAL. Then theres GRIFFIN on DWYANE WADE. Is this a joke?


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Coming from a 20 hour work day and I am exhausted..anyway here is my two cents on the series. If Dirk tries to drive the ball too much against a big Miami interior so as to shed the perimeter shooting mentality then he will end up getting hurt simply because of his lankiness and because he has a propensity for nic nac injuries. Wade and Shaq are going to do there usual and JWill and Payton are going to play well down the stretch. Terry will have a good shooting performance but if Miami can force Mavs to shoot outside all night and not come inside then the propensity for missed shots and greater rebounds abound. Heat should try to limit the Mavs quick breaks and cut off there slashers. After the first game I may give my prediction because both teams are incongruent to each other. But for now I am leaning to Heat in six.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

SHAQ is killin these kids


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

good game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

we needa stick someone on Terry - give him no airspace.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

dont drive the ball you gonna get hurt


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Keep the MAvs outside of the paint. Come inside you gonna get busted


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

as good as that first quarter was, the second has been just as bad. 

Woeful quarter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

who the hell is guarding terry because hes letting the team down. No way Terry is allowed 20 points at the half.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We're putting too much attention on Dirk and Howard and not giving the ball to Shaq enough.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Man is dallas lucky that terry stepped up because Dirk is proving he's not that unstoppable.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Terry is just running wild on the Heat. Miami needs to pick up the game offensively without delay, the Mavs' defensive adjustments have just destroyed us in the 2nd quarter. However, being within 2 while on the road against a team as good as the Mavs isn't terrible, we can still win this thing.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I say put Shandon out there on Terry.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Keep the MAvs outside of the paint. Come inside you gonna get busted


LOL @ Stackhouse


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Yikes, what a bad quarter for the Heat! They need to adjust big time for the second half. The fact that you've blown an 11 point lead and now trail by 2 is unacceptable. And it seemed like we didn't score the entire 2nd half! It looked like '44' was on the TV screen for 10 minutes there. Anyway, we need to adjust our defense on Terry and keep up the defense on their other players, especially Dirk. And Wade has to find his rhythm again.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

they are letting Terry have an all-you-can-eat buffet at the rim. somebody plz knock him down and make him earn it


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Give the effing ball to Shaq damnit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> We're putting too much attention on Dirk and Howard and not giving the ball to Shaq enough.


agreed that we havnt got the ball enough to Shaq...Idk about you gusy but i didnt know what to expect when we played this team, i'd be so long since we'd played them and quite frankley it was one of those games that i wnated to forget about..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Don't worry. We're going to give Terry the "Stackhouse treatment" next time he tries to dunk on us.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

blh5387 said:


> Yikes, what a bad quarter for the Heat! They need to adjust big time for the second half. The fact that you've blown an 11 point lead and now trail by 2 is unacceptable. And it seemed like we didn't score the entire 2nd half! It looked like '44' was on the TV screen for 10 minutes there. Anyway, we need to adjust our defense on Terry and keep up the defense on their other players, especially Dirk. And Wade has to find his rhythm again.


one thing ive never liked about Wade is when he forces his shots. thank god he doesnt do it all the time


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Actually better yet-how about the Larry Johnson treatment. Remember him?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> one thing ive never liked about Wade is when he forces his shots. thank god he doesnt do it all the time


well yeah he does it very rarly i was quite surprised to see him do that...Is it me or is this games tempo and just atmisphere weird and differnt?


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

It's like both teams are tryin to feel each other out


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

ahhh i just got home at half time from work, heard we were up by alot, now they up 2, hope we can get shaq more involved...


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

WHAT kind of WEAK pass was THAT


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

great start to the 3rd guys...glad to see ur listenin to Riley at halftime....


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

down 3 walker hits a 3!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

griffin cant shoot wat the hell?


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Jwill for 3, and we're tied...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

ok i understand FTs are shaqs weakness....but 0-6 wat the **** make a damn FT!


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

Why doesn't Walker DUNK the f****** ball


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

MOHeat said:


> Why doesn't Walker DUNK the f****** ball


 He hardly dunks. Don't know why he's 6-9!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq's FTs hardly matter. Just give Shaq the ball!


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

we need to get the ball to shaq


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** - damn u Nowitzki


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Posey's doing a great job! Leave him on Dirk for the rest of the game!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Walker should just stop playing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

shaq is 6-7 from the field GIVE HIM THE BALL


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> Walker should just stop playing.


 Well he's open. He seems like he's trying too hard. All the passes and 3's are long.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

down 2 at the end of the 3rd quarter...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we need a healthy dose of Shaq in the 4th. only a 2 point game


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

that wade block looked clean to me.....we've got to pick up our game...the first qtr saved us and let us stay in the game with the way that we are playing....and if I ever hear shaq say that he makes em when they countagain Ill throwup all over him.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Walker is playing pathetic, hes way to hyped up... Wade's missing to many free throws... Shaq cant even make 1 free throw... We're not givng shaq the ball?!!?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

maswe12 said:


> that wade block looked clean to me.....we've got to pick up our game...the first qtr saved us and let us stay in the game with the way that we are playing....and if I ever hear shaq say that he makes em when they countagain Ill throwup all over him.


 End of games...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

i know we r only down 2 but if we made even half our free throws we would have a little lead


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

maswe12 said:


> that wade block looked clean to me.....we've got to pick up our game...the first qtr saved us and let us stay in the game with the way that we are playing....and if I ever hear shaq say that he makes em when they countagain Ill throwup all over him.


They dont really count right now?


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Dampier got flushed. Cant wait for the pics to come out in tomorrows paper.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Omg Walker Needs To Stop!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Walker Stop Shooting For ****s Sake!


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

walker is gonna cost us the game


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

so we cant guard TERRY!? ... Hes one of the best shooters that can shoot ONLY open.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

**** you Jason Terry!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

down 10 - great work guys **** walker, y cant we just execute our game plan? give it to SHaq....u know, that big guy on the block?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Riley cost us big what the heck is he waiting for resting Wade on the bench??? Wade has played a whole half before! I'm not quite sure what riley is thinking resting Wade and now this game mite jsut be out of reach dwon by 10


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

alright fellas, lets pack our **** and on to game 2. i know there is 8 minutes left, but when you play stupid basketball, you are bound to lose. i hope Pat cracks the whip in the locker room after the game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

take Payton off and put Wade in and just hope so a miracle. This game is nearly a wrap if we cant get our **** together


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

WALKER WITH THE TURnOver again!


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

NOW WE PASS to SHAQ, ABOUT TIME!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow - so thats how easy it is to score? Shaq back to back dunks and now 8-9 from the field

Netime u touch the ball Shaq dont kick it out - just take it


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> alright fellas, lets pack our **** and on to game 2. i know there is 8 minutes left, but when you play stupid basketball, you are bound to lose. i hope Pat cracks the whip in the locker room after the game


Seems that the ECF was more important to the heat, then winning a ring.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

seems like we have forgotten wat got us here in the first place


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Walker again with the shot...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

thats 17 shots now for Walker - about 7 more then im comfortable with. Walker has played a massive part in this dismal effort tonight.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

OMG wade is hurt


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

OMG walker with another shot


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

unbelievable - 19 shots and i still dont think hes done. GIVE IT TO ****IN SHAQ!!!


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

bleh forget this i blame this on walker. WE lost b/c of walker!


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

Pat Riley and his love for Antoine Walker. How the hell can he take 20 shot attempts


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

sic_D said:


> Pat Riley and his love for Antoine Walker. How the hell can he take 20 shot attempts


How the hell does Pat still play him?!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Riley cost us big what the heck is he waiting for resting Wade on the bench??? Wade has played a whole half before! I'm not quite sure what riley is thinking resting Wade and now this game mite jsut be out of reach dwon by 10



I'm sorry to say this but Wade disappeared on us in the fourth quarter. TOO MANY TURNOVERS. Abysmal free throw shooting from both him and Shaq. Poor decisions with the ball. Shaq was good shooting the ball from the field but guys felt the need to jack up 3's. What exactly did this team learn during the days before this game? Game 2 better be a significant improvement. Good night


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

talk bout hittin free throws when we need it... still not gonna cut it, we still lost.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

there should be like a curse or something. next time Walker shoots more than 15 shots, his hands should fall off


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

DemonaL said:


> bleh forget this i blame this on walker. WE lost b/c of walker!



16 team turnovers, horrific free throw shooting. no production from Walker, Payton and ZO. Posey and Haslem played good defense but the offense suffered. Shaq was good from the field but Miamim got caught playing the shooting game with a better shooting team. Go figure.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

lost by 10... better be the last time this happens...


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> 16 team turnovers, horrific free throw shooting. no production from Walker, Payton and ZO. Posey and Haslem played good defense but the offense suffered. Shaq was good from the field but Miamim got caught playing the shooting game with a better shooting team. Go figure.


Walker didnt need to cough up as many shots as he did.


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> there should be like a curse or something. next time Walker shoots more than 15 shots, his hands should fall off


:laugh:


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> there should be like a curse or something. next time Walker shoots more than 15 shots, his hands should fall off



Its not all on Walker. Free throws killed us, turnovers killed us and lack of production from key players such as ZO, Payton and in the fourth quarter Wade. I didnt even know that Williams played tonight.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Miami had the Mavs biting their nails when we had those stops but because of our issue with TURNING OVER THE BALL we failed to convert what could have been 16 perfectly executed possessions. Also the coaching staff need to consider including Shandon Anderson in the rotation tohelp work on Terry and Dirk. I heard talk about Simien being used on Dirk on defense and for some offensive rebounding. To my knowledge this kid is good.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

For the record we beat ourselves, liek many of you stated 16 TO, we shot 37% from the ft line, Wade wasn't consistant, his points came in bunches, but he gave a great effort, jumping for rbs, diving for steals. Credit UD and JP did a great job on defense, now on the other hand the defensive job we had on terry was horrific, i dont know whether to be scared thinking that Nowtizki had a off night thats why he shot like that whter it was our defense, b/c im afraid if it was a off night then we're in trouble if we cant beat them when Nowtizki's on a off night. We shold've won the game, shame on us.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

wow we were awful. Something was off with wade...shaq gave away 15 points with FTs and dropped passes that would lead to easy shots...Toine reverted back to regular season toine...AWFUL i honestly dont know how that game was close...its actually a little bit encouraging.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Its not all on Walker. Free throws killed us, turnovers killed us and lack of production from key players such as ZO, Payton and in the fourth quarter Wade. I didnt even know that Williams played tonight.


yeah shouldnt be blamed all on one player, but Walker was very careless and out of control with the basketball.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

I agree with people on this board. Too many TO's, not enough out of some of our role players, and what about our freethrow shooting!!!! I mean, we all know Shaq is going to be bad from the line, but 1-9?!?!?!?!? JC Shaq, go to a friggin gym and work on your freethrows. And another thing: I hope I never witness Jason "Jet" Terry score another 30+ game again in this series. Actually ever. In fact, let's keep him under 20 for the rest of the series, please.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

maswe12 said:


> wow we were awful. Something was off with wade...shaq gave away 15 points with FTs and dropped passes that would lead to easy shots...Toine reverted back to regular season toine...AWFUL i honestly dont know how that game was close...its actually a little bit encouraging.


It was close b/c Dirk shot like 4-14 or somwehre along those lines...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade played horrible in quarters 2-4.


And the REFS WERE HORRIBLE!

Not just for the Heat, I just mean in general, I could have done a better job. And the worst part is that the NBA doesn't think that there is anything wrong with it.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I didnt think that GP did a horrible job on Terry when he was chasing him around, when JW was chasing him aroudn he looked like he didnt really care, like its a preseason, just not giving that 100% effort


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Its not all on Walker. Free throws killed us, turnovers killed us and lack of production from key players such as ZO, Payton and in the fourth quarter Wade. I didnt even know that Williams played tonight.


that too, but then, how can you expect to have bench production when shimmy boy is taking all the shots? lol


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

It's a shame Haslem's stellar defense on Dirk went to waste. Let's just write this off as a bad game and renew our focus and zeal for Game 2. Two things that cannot happen next game:

1) Jason Terry being left open. Miami needs to make him uncomfortable and absolutely not allow him these open 3s.
2) Missing Free Throws. Wade split most of his free throws, which is subpar for him and unacceptable given the gravity of these games. Shaq should at least be able to hit a third of his... he needs to focus a little more.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

If I'm SHAQ, I'd rip them all....

Walker for shooting as much as he did
JWill for his extremely poor d on Terry
Wade for his turnovers
Riley for the zone that WON'T work against Dallas
Shaq for missing 7/8 free throws, not demanding the DAMN BALL!

WE NEED to get him the ball early and often and run the offense through him!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

If youre gonna rip on JWill you gotta REALLY rip on Payton. Hes just as much to blame for Terry. At least JWill contributed on the offensive side. Dirk had an off shooting night, which wont happen game 2. And Wade had a bad 2nd half, which wont happen again. Its gonna be a great series!


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

MOHeat said:


> If I'm SHAQ, I'd rip them all....
> 
> Walker for shooting as much as he did
> JWill for his extremely poor d on Terry
> ...


shaq was dropping good passes (and bad passes ) all night...

we looked really sluggish tonight...wade still looked sick. toine tried to take over and he blew it. the FTs were horrible. Its was shocking that the game was still close. I know dirk didnt have his best game but Terry did...In terms of what we have to work with im more optimistic now than i was at the beginning of the game.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i thought the mavs played like crap so its a not good. payton laid an egg, haslems fouls were iffy, but its not like nowitski killed us. terry did. we need someone quicker on the perimeter, like DA!!! i thought the mavs were baffled by our 2-3 zone. terry created and hit big shots. i think it's strange that the only 2 heat players to attampt FT's were shaq and wade, it's a little silly to believe no one else on the heat got fouled while shooting in a 48 minute finals game.
however, i saw good things and im optimistic.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> yeah shouldnt be blamed all on one player, *but Walker was very careless and out of control with the basketball*.


But so was Dwyane Wade. Its a team loss guys. Wade is my favorite player but he can be dubbed Mr.Turnover as much as he is Mr. Flash. Walker shot selections werent great but he did create some good assists and some nice scoring inside. Why can't we rib on Wade, JWILL (who?) and ZOOOO. Walker has to suffer for the sake of the team!?


Miami will come together and get this series back in their hands. Like I said back i the NETs series


> "A team such as Miami hinges on trial and error, observing/absorbing before applying. A seven game series was designed to allow teams appropriate time to seek out their opposition's weaknesses and apply them with what they already know of their strengths."


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

myst said:


> Wade played horrible in quarters 2-4.
> 
> 
> And the REFS WERE HORRIBLE!
> ...



oh come on, i thought the refs called a good game actually. you guys got ALOT of ft attempts. refs dont make shaq miss ft or even Wade.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

VeN said:


> oh come on, i thought the refs called a good game actually. you guys got ALOT of ft attempts. refs dont make shaq miss ft or even Wade.


there some questionable calls, but in todays NBA thats normal. its not completely their fault


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

VeN said:


> oh come on, i thought the refs called a good game actually. you guys got ALOT of ft attempts. refs dont make shaq miss ft or even Wade.


they clearly lubed up the ball so that no one could hold on to it at our end of the court. then they quickly dried it off so the mavs could handle it cleanly. If the biggest of homers coulda seen that  

we blew a HUGE opportunity tonight. top to bottom we played our worst game in 2-3 months and had the chance to win. 2 points from the bench. 19 shots from toine? Antoine took 8 more shots than shaq...thats absurd. Toine was brutal tonight...all of the progress in being a role player that he made in 2 series came crashing down. 9 3 pters????? 6 TOs???? 

Shaq always talks about making them when they count....well i cant see a bigger situation and the guy gives a big 0fer until garbage time. His legacy is on this series. If he gets blown out of the finals again...that doesnt say alot about him (esp with a FT performance like tonight). 

I think wade just died out there...I dont think his conditioning is great since the flu and he just hit a wall. after the first qtr he was TERRIBLE. at least the looks were good. but right now Im pretty scared that he is going to be Miami's next dan marino...


-by the way look at Toine's suit tonight....TERRIBLE


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

maswe12 said:


> -by the way look at Toine's suit tonight....TERRIBLE


i guess it fits his game perfectly


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

maswe12 said:


> they clearly lubed up the ball so that no one could hold on to it at our end of the court. then they quickly dried it off so the mavs could handle it cleanly. If the biggest of homers coulda seen that
> 
> we blew a HUGE opportunity tonight. top to bottom we played our worst game in 2-3 months and had the chance to win. 2 points from the bench. 19 shots from toine? Antoine took 8 more shots than shaq...thats absurd. Toine was brutal tonight...all of the progress in being a role player that he made in 2 series came crashing down. 9 3 pters????? 6 TOs????
> 
> ...



Yea, Walker was killing in the 1st. I thought he was gonna have one of those nights where he just doesnt miss. He and JWill started great with JWill playing a lil better knocking down clutch shots. I hope Wade isnt hurt from that hard fall he had when Dirk fouled him on that drive.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Gary Payton hasn't been a truly effective offensive player since 2001...


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

All around bad game... case closed!


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

VeN said:


> Yea, Walker was killing in the 1st. I thought he was gonna have one of those nights where he just doesnt miss. He and JWill started great with JWill playing a lil better knocking down clutch shots. I hope Wade isnt hurt from that hard fall he had when Dirk fouled him on that drive.


naw he is fine...the whole team just hit a wall coming out of the first quarter....shots that were dropping popped out after that...they still were decently open. ugly game all around for both teams but dallas was able to pull it out. at least we didnt blow a home game with an effort like this


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I didnt think that GP did a horrible job on Terry when he was chasing him around, when JW was chasing him aroudn he looked like he didnt really care, like its a preseason, just not giving that 100% effort


Very true. Gary Payton did do an overall decent job on defending Jason Terry, I still have the picture of him knocking the ball out of Jason Terry's hands for a steal during the fourth quarter on a drive to the basket.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

1. Too many turnovers and missed FTs
2. Terry is a good player, but he won't be that hot all series.
3. Give the ball to Shaq (Inside-Out is our key)
4. Scrap the 2-3 zone, please.
5. Better defense (close outs, contesting shots)

A loss is a loss, it hurts. But that was a game we really could've won. Move on, game 2 on Sunday.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

...and please, Dwyane, stop pouting. Get your *** back on defense. 

I'm sick and tired of seeing Dwyane making matters worse by making a mistake on offense, *****ing about a call, and then not getting back on D. 

Riles needs to tear into him for this, b/c it was getting rediculous tonight....play basketball!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

maswe12 said:


> they clearly lubed up the ball so that no one could hold on to it at our end of the court. then they quickly dried it off so the mavs could handle it cleanly. If the biggest of homers coulda seen that
> 
> we blew a HUGE opportunity tonight. top to bottom we played our worst game in 2-3 months and had the chance to win. 2 points from the bench. 19 shots from toine? Antoine took 8 more shots than shaq...thats absurd. Toine was brutal tonight...all of the progress in being a role player that he made in 2 series came crashing down. 9 3 pters????? 6 TOs????
> 
> ...



Toine had 19 shot attempts but had 17 points 6 rebs 4 assts and a steal. its a team loss dont make Toine the lab rat. 9 3point atts is tough to swallow but at least he produced where others have not i.e. Mourning, Williams, Payton and Posey (2 pts). Haslem good on defense but 4 pts. This is the finals, lets play a balanced attack.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> 1. Too many turnovers and missed FTs
> 2. Terry is a good player, but he won't be that hot all series.
> 3. Give the ball to Shaq (Inside-Out is our key)
> 4. Scrap the 2-3 zone, please.
> ...


1. true

2. hes actually been that hot the whole season

3. does Shaq really have the energy to work that much the whole game...there has to be a reason that they just dont give it to him 80% of the time...

4. the zone is what stops our quicker guards from penetrating(in theory)

5. too many weopons offensivly on the court for the Heat to play consistent good D.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> 1. true
> 
> 2. hes actually been that hot the whole season
> 
> ...


The Mavericks aren't the Dream Team. Their guards are quick, but I don't feel the need for an almost 100% zone gameplan. The zone is the reason for open shots on the perimeter, which ended us in the 4th. Shaq doesnt need to shoot every time he touches, he just needs touches. It opens up for everyone else, and creates situations where our offense can be successful. And honestly, "too many weapons" is a bunch of BS, the Pistons starting 5 had more weapons than the Mavs can pack on the court at one time. We just didnt play well enough for certain periods of time to win the game. Make adjustments, win game 2.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Shaq doesnt need to shoot every time he touches, he just needs touches. It opens up for everyone else, and creates situations where our offense can be successful.



We need to run the offense through Shaq like we've been doing pretty much the whole year. PPL are startin to talk about he can't handle it, that's BS. The guy knows when to shoot and when to pass. They can't handle him even with Dirk's half a** dbl team. We need to trust in what's gotten us here and in the guy who's been here before.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

MOHeat said:


> We need to run the offense through Shaq like we've been doing pretty much the whole year. PPL are startin to talk about he can't handle it, that's BS. The guy knows when to shoot and when to pass. They can't handle him even with Dirk's half a** dbl team. We need to trust in what's gotten us here and in the guy who's been here before.


 Yeah-just give it to Shaq. And don't double Dirk. UD and Posey proved they can take him alone.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We still have game 2, 6, or 7 to steal one on their court. Let's not forget this was a road game. Not a must win.


----------



## BrokenLinx (Jun 8, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> The Mavericks aren't the Dream Team. Their guards are quick, but I don't feel the need for an almost 100% zone gameplan. The zone is the reason for open shots on the perimeter, which ended us in the 4th. Shaq doesnt need to shoot every time he touches, he just needs touches. It opens up for everyone else, and creates situations where our offense can be successful. *And honestly, "too many weapons" is a bunch of BS, the Pistons starting 5 had more weapons than the Mavs can pack on the court at one time. * We just didnt play well enough for certain periods of time to win the game. Make adjustments, win game 2.


While, in your opinion, they may not be as good as the Pistons starting 5, I think that the "too many weapons" reference was more a reference to the fact that the variety of players that the Mavs have can give you a number of different looks, as AJ has already shown this year in the playoffs. Perpetual adjustments and all of the different looks, make it hard for any team to give a great defensive effort for the entire game, much less a series. I'm a total Mavs homer and I think that, for the MOST part, the Heat played good D. Tonight was just a case of 2 teams, who have never been here, playing in game 1 of The Finals.

More GREAT basketball to come!!!! :cheers:


----------



## BrokenLinx (Jun 8, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> We still have game 2, 6, or 7 to steal one on their court. Let's not forget this was a road game. Not a must win.



The series doesn't start until the road team wins!

Can't wait for game 2 Sunday. I've already got my tickets!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

BrokenLinx said:


> The series doesn't start until the road team wins!
> 
> Can't wait for game 2 Sunday. I've already got my tickets!


how much where they? How are your seats?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> The Mavericks aren't the Dream Team. Their guards are quick, but I don't feel the need for an almost 100% zone gameplan. The zone is the reason for open shots on the perimeter, which ended us in the 4th. Shaq doesnt need to shoot every time he touches, he just needs touches. It opens up for everyone else, and creates situations where our offense can be successful. And honestly, "too many weapons" is a bunch of BS, the Pistons starting 5 had more weapons than the Mavs can pack on the court at one time. We just didnt play well enough for certain periods of time to win the game. Make adjustments, win game 2.


I think I actually agree with everything you said except your analogy of Dallas to Detroit. Don't get me wrong, Detroit is a GREAT team, but they are very different from Dallas. Detroit is a 75% defensive and 25% offense, but Dallas is 55% defense and 45% offense.

Dallas is much more similar to Miami than Detoit. Miami has had so much success because different players step up at different time. Wade and Shaq don't necessarily have to carry the team. JWill, Walker, Payton, etc... have all had their spotlight during this nice run. It's unfortunate these players weren't productive last night, and JT ended up with the spotlight.

As for Dragnsmke1's comment, though I agree Dallas has more "weapon" than anybody in the leaque (the starting 5 plus bench for a whopping 10-men rotation), but MIA did an incredible job on defense. People may argue that Dirk and Josh were simply off, but the MIA defense had a HUGE part of it. Props to Haslem and Posey.

It's not an easy task holding Dallas to 90 points and under. The #1 rated defense from Memphis couldn't do it, and #2 rated defense San Antonio only did it twice in 7 games.

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

BrokenLinx said:


> The series doesn't start until the road team wins!
> 
> Can't wait for game 2 Sunday. I've already got my tickets!


I'll see you at the game then!

:cheers:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Dirk Nowitzki didn't really have a dominating game yet the Mavs still won. In fact, I think the Mavs were not into the game until mid-way through the second quarter. Doesn't speak well for Miami.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> Dirk Nowitzki didn't really have a dominating game yet the Mavs still won. In fact, I think the Mavs were not into the game until mid-way through the second quarter. Doesn't speak well for Miami.


 ...and we played horribly, missed FTs and turned the ball over a ton. And still realistically had a shot until the last 2 minutes? I feel fine with our chances, we shot ourselves in the foot in Game 1, Dallas really didn't do anything to much to put fear into my mind.


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

Dallas tried to shoot itself in the foot as well, but missed. :biggrin: 

At any rate, this figures to be a tough physical series. Game 1 was a typical Avery Johnson/Mavs affair. Use the fist game to feel out an opponents strengths and weaknesses, and then adjust and play better in the upcoming games. 

The Mavs may not have struck fear into the hearts of Heat fans last night, but neither did the Heat strike fear into the hearts of Mavs fans. Both teams will adjust, Dirk won't stay cold the whole series, neither will Wade or Shaq, neither will Josh Howard and Terry might just be getting started. 

Lot's to look foward to.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I don't know. Us taking an early 11 point lead on your court had to seriously scare you guys. We're not worried about losing road games.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> I don't know. Us taking an early 11 point lead on your court had to seriously scare you guys. We're not worried about losing road games.


considering everyone weve played has yaken 10 point leads on us at some point...no we were never worried...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> considering everyone weve played has yaken 10 point leads on us at some point...no we were never worried...


exactly, i mean, its happened to so many teams on these playoffs as well


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> I don't know. Us taking an early 11 point lead on your court had to seriously scare you guys. We're not worried about losing road games.


An 11 point lead in the first quarter doesn't scare Mavs fans in the slightest, we've seen that sort of thing before. On the other hand, if you had an 11 point lead going into the fourth quarter, you might've had us a little worried. :biggrin:


But it's true that all the pressure's on the home team to win. Maybe once this series goes to Miami we can give you guys a good scare on your home court. :nah:


----------



## damav (Nov 3, 2005)

Jabba1 said:


> An 11 point lead in the first quarter doesn't scare Mavs fans in the slightest, we've seen that sort of thing before. On the other hand, if you had an 11 point lead going into the fourth quarter, you might've had us a little worried. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> But it's true that all the pressure's on the home team to win. Maybe once this series goes to Miami we can give you guys a good scare on your home court. :nah:


Yeah even in the regular season, the Mavericks won half the games they trailed by 10+ points in at some point.

Falling behind is something that does not phase the Mavericks at all. They never think they are out of it. The biggest reason for that is they know they can shut down any opponent in a quarter and outscore them by 15 points.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

damav said:


> Yeah even in the regular season, the Mavericks won half the games they trailed by 10+ points in at some point.
> 
> Falling behind is something that does not phase the Mavericks at all. They never think they are out of it. The biggest reason for that is they know they can shut down any opponent in a quarter and outscore them by 15 points.


yeah, the same could be said about the Heat


----------

